# 8 Hour Workout w/ Rich Piana,  Thoughts?



## Magnus82 (Apr 3, 2014)

*OK so I have always liked the outside the box thinking when I it comes to our sport.  With so much broscience and same old routines,  it's always nice to see something different.   I have always heard of the 1" on the arms in one day,  but really never gave it a second thought. Already considering the high dose/short cycle protocol, supposed it was condensed into an even shorter time frame.  Now I stumbled across this video of Rich and rather than disreguarding it, I thought what if it could work.   Now I certainly wouldn't expect 1" in on day,  but would it create an atmosphere for more growth.   If it does work,  different body parts could be trained like this multiple times a year.   We all tend to train systematically for growth,  but how about 1 body part acutely.   Now Rich doesn't go into this for obvious reasons on the video,  but how about incorporating dbol/suspension,  igf des and/or lr3, mgf,  and maybe cjc/ghrp.   I would like to get some cumulative ideas/suggestions and come up with a protocol and log a few different body parts.  

WHATEVER IT TAKES! 8HRS of ARMS, 16 Protien Shake…: 
    

WHATEVER IT TAKES! 8HRS of ARMS, 16 Protien Shakes ROUTINE- Rich Piana - YouTube


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 3, 2014)

Definitely food for thought. Don't know many of us who could actually make it through that entire workout but hell its worth a shot. His arms easily looked an inch plus bigger by the time he was done working out.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 3, 2014)

Imagine quads and hamstrings.  Bet you could get 2" or 3".  May not be immediately permanent,  but definitely expanded to a size they have never been before.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 3, 2014)

That would be so grueling it isn't even funny. I couldn't even imagine trying that for quads or hamstrings you'd need a full week to recoup after that plus you couldn't have any plans for atleast a few days that included walking upstairs lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 3, 2014)

So lemme get this right I've been thinking about it for a couple hours he's only doing 4 different exercises right. If I remember correctly its like this
Ez-curl Skull crushers
4x10
Ez-curl Wide grip curls
4x10
Protein drink
Db skull crushers?
4or5 can't remember x15
Db hammer curls
4or5 x15
Protein drink
Repeat 

And this is what he does for 8 solid hours fuuuuuck


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 3, 2014)

Great idea if you have the time... Doubt smooth up in ya be playin much at casa magnus if u did...


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 3, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> So lemme get this right I've been thinking about it for a couple hours he's only doing 4 different exercises right. If I remember correctly its like this
> Ez-curl Skull crushers
> 4x10
> Ez-curl Wide grip curls
> ...


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Great idea if you have the time... Doubt smooth up in ya be playin much at casa magnus if u did...



Lol,  maybe Billy Squire "Stroke"


----------



## MattG (Apr 3, 2014)

Man, id love to give this a shot. 8 hrs is sooo damn long tho.lol. maybe ill do a 4 hr half version instead...


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, you are talking to a brother who did the 1" on your arms routine by Poliquin . And gained Zip...followed it to the letter and between sets ran across the street and filled up the tank with chocolate milk and sub sandwiches.

Why didn't it work? Simple the body does not adapt that fast to any stressor...rather it goes backwards. Work hard just one time at doing anything and you will not adapt. The body adapts to frequency...so a better approach is overreaching. Train arms for 2x week for week one, 3x on week two,4x on week three and 5x week on week 4. Then drop down to 2x week for week 5 and 6. That is working within the bodies limits and will produce results results. Maybe not 1" but maybe 1/4-1/2 ?

Hawk


----------



## MattG (Apr 4, 2014)

Yeah i find an inch hard to believe. Maybe immediately after when you got a pump, but the next few days different story. I thought maybe 1/4 to 1/2 would be possible...


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 9, 2014)

The 1inch on the arms thing I remember from the 70's 80's. It was an all day arm session. Knew a few that did it and yep got mushy extra inch on the tape.
that went away overnight. I think it may have some validity though as 100's were popular at the beginning of hypertrophy phase for strength guys.
I trained in so cal in 97-99. I Remember Rich back then after he won the Cal.
No tats and super clean cut like a college guy. I also remember him training really light and being a low carb guy. He looks better today in my opinion.
He has to have accumulated some really good knowledge in the 16-17 years since I was out there. Guy was always very cool and pretty damn smart .
The all day arm thing has been around a really long time. Someone mentioned Polquin on the inch in a day thing. I try to keep score at time as to how many people are going to claim they  came up with something new that came and went 5x over the last decades . The best guy I see out there today for really 
being innovative in training is easily John Meadows .
Mag try it on a rainy sunday some time. Watch reruns and bust arms all day. iIthink you can do it with one movement for bi one for tri or just do an all day bi
session . Can'T see any adavantage to muliple moves . The whole point is to 
contract and relax the muscle for lots of sets over a long extended training session and the movement really has little to do with it. I can show you a bad ass tri movement some time partner required that absolutely puts size on triceps if you know how to do it.I never see anyone else use that finisher.
Anyway enough of my hijacking the older I get the bigger I was rant. LOl... T


----------



## swolesearcher (Apr 11, 2014)

i`m with Turbo on that. i think it would be interesting to try it. results may change from person to person


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 12, 2014)

Does the 1" trick work on your d*ck? Never had sex for 8 hours straight though.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 12, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> Does the 1" trick work on your d*ck? Never had sex for 8 hours straight though.



Lol


----------



## aon1 (Apr 12, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> Does the 1" trick work on your d*ck? Never had sex for 8 hours straight though.



Nope banged the ol lady for 10 hrs once back in the day pretty sure I lost an inch lol


----------



## biggold (May 22, 2014)

aon1 said:


> Nope banged the ol lady for 10 hrs once back in the day pretty sure I lost an inch lol



Holy crap that is amazing lol


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Sep 18, 2014)

Xbox and masturbation ten hours, forearms grew an inch


----------



## Jjyaya (Dec 25, 2014)

^this lol


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 25, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Xbox and masturbation ten hours, forearms grew an inch



Well, damn:yeahthat::headbang:


----------



## Kafka82 (Feb 13, 2015)

I would rather try occlusion training...


----------

